# CastaSpell's valentine babies!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

:kidblue: A5- Proctor Hill Farm LuvPotionNo9








will be watching this one and evaluating dam at around 2 weeks fresh- but more than likely will be offered as a buckling based on what i see today

:kidred: A6- Proctor Hill Farm BO LoveSpell








Im hard pressed not to keep this doeling- I think she is reatined for now depending on what other kids we get to retain this year

dams first freshening udder several hours before kidding


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful kids and awesome udder!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aww! Precious! Beautiful kiddos!! Congrats! :greengrin:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:shocked: OMG, how lucky are you? They're gorgeous and I looooove that udder  Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful babies! Love buckskins!!!! Congratulations! Great udder too!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! They are soooooo cute!  I so enjoyed watching via your barn cam!

Thanks!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Your so welcome! Unforunatly it was a bit of a traumatic birth, it was intense for a bit there, but all is well in the end and everyone is resting comfortably now (thanks to some banamine for poor mom!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....very nice kids and wow that udder ... :shocked: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful babies!!!!

What an udder for a FF too! I betcha her teats increase in size as her babies use them...Wonderful start to future freshenings!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful babies love buckskin.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! Amazing udder and darling kids. I would definitely keep that doeling too, with mom's udder looking like that!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats on the kids!! :leap:... and udder...:drool:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG!!! They are gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh they are so adorable !! And wow,, CastaSpell's udder is very nice,

I have 3 Uproar daughters also, so I hope he passes that udder on. But I won't know till next year


----------

